# Shocking WalMart



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The idea is to buy 4 items at a superstore Walmart that will shock the check out clerk. 

So, I will buy...

A frozen game hen
a tiny dog harness
a tiny dog leash 
and bring up two tiny dog coats to ask whether my new pet is a boy or a girl...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh Jill :lol: that's way too funny!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

goathiker said:


> The idea is to buy 4 items at a superstore Walmart that will shock the check out clerk.
> 
> So, I will buy...
> 
> ...


That would shock the clerk-- everyone knows that a hen is a girl! 

:slapfloor:


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Along the same lines:
Fish tank
Fish food
Table salt
Bag of frozen shrimp


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A heavy duty tarp
Roll of duct tape
A shovel
and a big bag of lime...


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Friday I bought:

1) A 5 lb chicken (to be spatcocked for dinner)

2) Small container of KY (for taking goats temps)

3) small tarp (for greenhouse wall)

4) baby powder (for replacing inner tubes on our bikes)

The older lady kind of looked at me funny :laugh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I shock them every time I go in since I go to town about once a month and stock up on everything. 
3 24 packs of Mountain Dew
A case of 12 gauge shells
Dog food
And car wash soap
(Sadly yes this is part of my normal shopping list lol)


----------



## ultimatecowgirl (May 27, 2016)

one of those pre cooked chickens
chicken legs (she needs to walk right?)
some chocolate eggs
a toy barn
:crazy:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so I went brain dead...so I asked my kids....lol 

Bleach
an ax
the book, kill it ,gut it and cook it..
rubber gloves


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

goathiker said:


> A heavy duty tarp
> Roll of duct tape
> A shovel
> and a big bag of lime...


Seriously though, I did have to buy a new shovel and a big bag of lime at the same time a few months ago. I didn't realize how odd that was until I got home and DH pointed it out!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I didn't buy 4 things, but many years ago my Chow, Max, got sprayed point blank by a skunk. So, at 0300 I dragged my butt to Walmart and bought 2 cases of Massengils vinegar and water ****** and a gallon of peroxide. The clerk gave me an odd look!!!!


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

At Wal-Mart:

Four baby bottles in varying shades of blue
Bleach
Puppy pads
Chicken breast (they were on sale!)

At Dollar General:

Puppy pads 
Two dog collars
Two dog leashes to match the collars
Four more baby bottles
More bleach (the goats had Cocci and were in the house! I needed LOTS of bleach!)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Lemon antibacterial wipies (2 cases: I empty the shelf every time I buy them for milking!)
Lemon gum (the Hubby loves it)
Lemons (for making cheese)
Lemon yogurt ('cause it's yummy!)


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> Lemon antibacterial wipies (2 cases: I empty the shelf every time I buy them for milking!)
> Lemon gum (the Hubby loves it)
> Lemons (for making cheese)
> Lemon yogurt ('cause it's yummy!)


Someone might think you have a fetish :shock:

:cheers:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Bansil said:


> Someone might think you have a fetish :shock:
> 
> :cheers:


:laugh:


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok, so I was getting ready for camping once. I had
A machete
Jumbo container of Vaseline (to make firestarters)
Cotton balls (for the firestarters) , and
A lawn chair.

I did receive some looks, I'm not going to lie.


----------

